# Consejo sobre sensor de proximidad



## gikubik (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola a todos,

He decidido postear en esta sección porque imagino que aquí habrá más gente entendida en sensores o detectores y necesito orientación sobre eso.

Necesito un sensor para detectar una tarjeta pasando por encima. Me iria perfecto algo con el tamaño y forma del CNY70 (aunque puede ser mayor) para ponerlo a ras de una superficie por donde se desliza la tarjeta. O sea, mi idea seria realizar un taladro en la superfície y "empotrar" el sensor/detector mirando para arriba y enrasado con la superfície de manera que pueda obtener una señal al detectar la tarjeta que pasaría tocando (no hay distancia entre sensor y tarjeta).

Supongo que tiene que ser un sensor reflexivo pero no estoy seguro. Estoy buscando algo que no precise circuiteria adicional (o muy poca), que ya venga un poco hecho (digamos del estilo de los sensores de sharp, como concepto digo, ya que la ubicación del sensor no me permite añadir muchos más componentes). Encima tendria que ser pequeñíllo. Ya sé que pido mucho pero supongo que algo debe existir en el mercado.

Algunos datos más que puedo dar, que quizás sean de utilidad: las tarjetas pueden ser brillantes o mates, de pvc o carton, de cualquier color, incluso varios en una misma tarjeta. La superficie (y por tanto también el sensor) está expuesta a la luz ambiente.

Cualquier ayuda o consejo será muy agradecida, así como experiencias que tenga la gente.

Muchas gracias!
Gikubik


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Comprá un sensor capacitivo

http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=s...hl=es&source=hp&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Saludos !


----------



## gikubik (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola de nuevo,

Gracias por la respuesta. He estado mirando por la red los capacitivos que comentas i los sensores que encuentro de este estilo son para automatización industrial y parecen bastante tochos. Si alguien sabe alguna marca o modelo en concreto que fuera más pequeño a ver si lo pudiese postear. A ver si puedo encontrar algo que me sirva...

Gracias otra vez!
Gikubik


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

http://microelectronicos.com/shopexd.asp?id=46

Saludos                             !


----------



## gikubik (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola!

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda! He estado leyendo el datasheet y por lo que parece, ese integrado procesa la señal de un sensor externo. Es decir, no es el sensor en si mismo:

"...is capable of sensing changes in the capacitance of the external sensors and..."

No sé qué será lo que usa como sensor externo... Por lo menos eso he deducido, mi inglés es limitado.

Gracias de todas formas.
Gikubik


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

Lo último que se me ocurre es un led infrarrojo , o laser o blanco en la mesa , apuntando hacia arriba y sobre èl , suspendido un fotodíodo (apuntando hacia abajo)

El fotodíodo de arriba recibe el haz del emisor de la mesa , pasa una tarjeta y lo interrumpe.

Te evitás los reflexivos que se portan mal con los "negro mate".

Saludos !


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 12, 2011)

Cómo se pasa la tarjeta? Se apoya sobre una superficie o se pasa por una ranura?


----------



## thenot (Ene 12, 2011)

Algo casi igual (por no decir lo mismo) a un CNY70 son los opto-interruptores, es lo mismo que el CNY70, solo que el led y el fototransistor estan frente a frente.





En impresoras suelen pillarse, el algunos mouse también, aunque generalmente vienen separados y no en conjunto como en la imagen, pero finalmente es lo mismo.

A todo esto, este servirá si es que se ingresa la tarjeta por una ranura, si no es así, podrías dar mas información de que quieres hacer o lograr con esto (aplicación real) y así dar una ayuda mas oportuna.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

Como poco circuito , lo menos que necesitás es algo así :






Saludos !


----------



## gikubik (Ene 12, 2011)

Buenas,

Es flipante como te ayuda la gente en este foro. De verdad que muchas gracias a todos...

A ver si explico mejor. Tengo un lector de tarjetas de banda magnetica motorizado (casero). La tarjeta pasa por encima de una superficie plana y horizontal, con la banda mirando hacia arriba i el cabezal magnetico apuntando para abajo. Todo está visto y es accesible porque es totalmente casero. He montado un sistema mecánico con 8 ruedecitas (motor, engranajes, poleas, correas y demás, también casero) que va deslizando la tarjeta plana por encima de la superfície. Como lector va de lujo, pero ahora me gustaría convertirlo también en grabador y para eso necesito detectar la tarjeta.

Supongo que si la tarjeta pasara por una ranura lo mejor seria un detector de barrera en U como propone thenot, pero por el diseño no encaja muy bien ese trastillo, por eso me cuesta tanto darle una solución. Algo tiene que haber, estoy mirando el catalogo de digi-key pero todo es industrial y los integrados que hay en realidad son como el que proponia DOSMETROS.

Sinó tendré que montar un tenderete raro para hacer una barrera infrarroja pero es una lástima porque quedará un poco chapucero... Lo ideal para mi seria hacer un taladro, poner un componente mirando para arriba y a ras de superficie y listo. Pero claro, no podía ser tan fácil 

Otra opción seria un final de carrera mecanico (una palanquita de esas o un pivote) pero van duros y creo que me frenarian la tarjeta, no sé...

He tenido muy mal resultado con el CNY70, es como si se cegara, aunque quizás sea yo que no lo se usar pero no me parece muy buen componente, no sé. Voy a montar en un momento el circuito que propone DOSMETROS a ver que tal se me da, creo que tengo todos los componentes a mano.

Cualquier nueva idea se agradece!

Un saludo.
Gikubik


----------



## thenot (Ene 12, 2011)

gikubik dijo:


> Otra opción seria un final de carrera mecanico (una palanquita de esas o un pivote) pero van duros y creo que me frenarian la tarjeta, no sé...


Eso tambien te iba a proponer, colocar un simple pulsador, o hay muy suaves, es solo cosa de buscar, quizas no tanto en tiendas, sino mas bien en chatarra como impresoras, las que generalmente tienen varios pulsadores y bien suaves, hasta las hojas son capaz de moverlos. Como digo solo seria cosa de buscar uno bien suave para que no entorpezca el paso de la tarjeta, pero que lo active para así saber que la tarjeta esta puesta.

Tienes algunas imágenes de tu "maquina"??


----------



## gikubik (Ene 12, 2011)

Buenass,

Pues ya miraré si desguazo algo pero claro, de momento no tengo ninguna impresora suficientemente vieja como para que me salga a cuenta matarla por solo un sensor 

Le he echado una fotillo con el móvil para que lo veas. Como te dije es realmente casero y encima con la protoboard!!! pero ahora, si consigo lo del sensor y me funciona como grabador, ya hago una segunda versión un poco más "estética" porque sinó ya sé que visto así da pena. Pero funciona y permite leer tarjetas no-ISO, como tickets y tarjetas raras.

Por cierto que si pillas un sensor con pivote que vaya fino me comentas, ok? A ver si puedo comprarlo en algun lado...

Gracias a todos!!!
Saludos.
Gikubik


----------



## thenot (Ene 12, 2011)

Que se ve "monona" tu "maquina"!!

Bueno soy informático, así que imagina cuantas impresoras tengo jajajajajja
Por lo demás, ahora viéndolo no se me ocurre nada mas.. a todo esto.... con que deseas sensar que esta la tarjeta? algún micro? (aparte de CNY70, pulsador, etc)


----------



## gikubik (Ene 12, 2011)

Pues en verdad no lo tengo pensado, me sobran entradas porque eso lo tengo conectado a un puerto db25 de la pc, o sea que si el microrruptor retorna un cambio de nivel supongo que ya tendría suficiente, no estoy muy seguro de como funcionan esos trastillos porque nunca he usado. Solo tengo que conseguir detectar la tarjeta y avisar al software para que empieze a freir el cabezal y ya está. La idea seria conectar el sensor (adaptando los niveles si es necesario) con un pin del puerto paralelo al que le haga polling. Cuando detecto por software un cambio de nivel en ese pin, ya sé que la tarjeta ha entrado. Tendré que establecer un contador y calibrar el tiempo entre que detecto y que el borde de la tarjeta está justo debajo el cabezal. Otro problema será afinar la velocidad de la tarjeta o sinó los datos quedan más "estirados" o más "apretados" de la cuenta. Ya veremos qué sale


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

Linada maquinita  ! ! !

-Un interruptor con una palanquita sacado de un viejo mouse.
-Parte de un mouse puesto encima , o la bola , o alguna de las rueditas a la que habrá que agregarle un borde de goma
-Un mouse óptico 

Creo que algo más tienen las tarjetas magnéticas , porque si las ponés al revés te las devuelve antes de siquiera tocar la banda , no se si será algo metálico y lo detecta con un hall o una bobinita con capacitor y lo hace por radio frecuencia (no me sale la sigla de 4 letras :enfadado

Saludos !


----------



## gikubik (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola de nuevo,

Solo posteo esto por si en el futuro alguien con el mismo problema va a parar a este post buscando información.

He encontrado un par de cosas interesantes. Todo de sharp.

*GP1A44E1*

Se trata de una mezcla entre microrruptor (tiene una palanca que oscila) y sensor. Además ya viene con conector. Es algo similar a lo que indicaba más arriba thenot pues como principales aplicaciones habla de fotocopiadoras, faxes...

*GP2A231LRSA* y *GP2A200LCs*

Cada integrado tiene su formato pero vienen a ser lo mismo. Esto es bastante interesante. Sería el equivalente al CNY70 pero sin verse afectado por la luz ambiente. Lo que hacen es integrar más cosas en el cacharrito para que el fotodiodo emita pero modulando la señal (tu lo alimentas con contínua pero el diodo recibe una señal cuadrada) con lo que el fototransistor recibe también una señal "digital" o sea que es más inmune al ruido.

Lógicamente no es barato nada de esto pero sí que debe ser eficaz. En cuanto a la compra, pues por lo menos en DigiKey seguro que puedes.

En fin, un saludo a todos!
Gikubik


----------



## jonin (Feb 27, 2011)

oye   disculpa yo tengo tambien un mouse de bolita y le quite los sensores, como los puedo conectar, no se si tendran un circuito armado con esos que me pudan mostrar la configuracion gracias


----------

